# What is the cost of hdmi cable



## DARK KNIGHT (Jul 31, 2011)

HI GUYS,
  CAN ANYBODY KNOW WHAT IS THE COST OF HDMI CABLE. I DON'T KNOW THE PRICE TODAY I READ THE COLUMN OF Rajiv Makhni IN HT BRUNCH HE DESCRIBE THAT IT WILL COAST RS=399 ITS TRUE OR NOT HELP ME GUYS.
                    I HAVE BENQ V2210 ECO I BOUGHT THIS MONITOR FROM SMC NEHRU PALACE.CURRENTLY I AM USING THE VGA 15 PIN CABLE . I WANT TO BUY A HDMI CABLE CAN U GUYS HELP ME OUT TO FIND THE RIGHT PRICE OF HDMI CABLE.
                                         THANKS IN ADVANCE GUYS


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Jul 31, 2011)

*Want a hdmi cable*

Hi guys,
  once again i have a query can u guys help me out.i have read today 
in ht brunch by rajiv makhni that the hdmi cable is available at a
price of 399 rupees. Is that true.
                     I have benq v2210 eco series monitor i bought
 this moniter from smc nehru palace,currently i am using vga 15
 pin cable. I dont know the price of the cable can u help me guys.
  Thanks in advance


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Want a hdmi cable*

i meter wire with gold plated ends will cost you max 200.., not more than that..


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Want a hdmi cable*

Here in BBSR DVI cable cost 600Rs. And HDMI cost Rs.300. Its quite shocking. IMO the price of the HDMI cable is fine.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Want a hdmi cable*

i purchased HDMI cable for rs 200 in jan 2011.. 1.5 metre.. quality is really good.. 

prices should not be above 300 IMO


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 1, 2011)

YEs it'll be around 400...


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2011)

I got the Belkin hdmi cable for Rs.550(1.8m)


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 1, 2011)

Look in at ebay u can get it for as low as 140

Sent from my GT-I5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

@DARK KNIGHT: dont post every word in CAPS (irritating to eyes)...

a HDMI will cost u above 400 is if u buy from good brand.
other wise as low as 300~350 from cheap chinese brands


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Want a hdmi cable*

@DARK KNIGHT: pls dont open duplicate threads.

!!Reported!!


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 1, 2011)

i did it bcse when i first post my comment on yesterday 4.00 pm it didn't show 
on the forum for 2 hours then i again post it on 6.45 pm i think it didnt recived by ur forum . thats why i again post it on the peripherals column


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> i did it bcse when i first post my comment on yesterday 4.00 pm it didn't show
> on the forum for 2 hours then i again post it on 6.45 pm i think it didnt recived by ur forum . thats why i again post it on the peripherals column



when u post in a thread or create a new thread..u can verify it wether it got successfully updated in TDF or not..by just view *usercp* (above left)


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> i did it bcse when i first post my comment on yesterday 4.00 pm it didn't show
> on the forum for 2 hours then i again post it on 6.45 pm i think it didnt recived by ur forum . thats why i again post it on the peripherals column



Because you are a new user. Till you cross 10 posts, each of your posts have to be approved by a moderator. At times that might take times. You will see the post through, but other normal users would not. Sorry for that, but those are the rules as of now.

Also, when posting, do not post all upper case. It is equivalent to shouting. 

Enjoy your stay though.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 1, 2011)

Guys can u describe the good brands name so i can decide to buy a good one


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 1, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> HI GUYS,
> CAN ANYBODY KNOW WHAT IS THE COST OF HDMI CABLE. I DON'T KNOW THE PRICE TODAY I READ THE COLUMN OF Rajiv Makhni IN HT BRUNCH HE DESCRIBE THAT IT WILL COAST RS=399 ITS TRUE OR NOT HELP ME GUYS.
> I HAVE BENQ V2220 ECO I BOUGHT THIS MONITOR FROM SMC NEHRU PALACE.CURRENTLY I AM USING THE VGA 15 PIN CABLE . I WANT TO BUY A HDMI CABLE CAN U GUYS HELP ME OUT TO FIND THE RIGHT PRICE OF HDMI CABLE.
> THANKS IN ADVANCE GUYS



can u post the review of ur monitor?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 1, 2011)

HDMI Cables come in a lot of quality variations although I doubt if there is really any difference in quality. Nevertheless, if you are buying it for regular use, go for a good quality cable which may cost around 400-500. I bought a cheap one last month, 3 meters for Rs. 160, I had no problem, but I don't use it regularly. Only connected my TV to my PC once


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 2, 2011)

hi guys check my my led monitor reviews
    *www.benq.com.au/products/product_detail.cfm?product=1425&pltag=50&ptag=72
             please suggest me a good hdmi cable


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> hi guys check my my led monitor reviews
> *www.benq.com.au/products/product_detail.cfm?product=1425&pltag=50&ptag=72
> please suggest me a good hdmi cable



Buddy this is not a review..u have just posted the official page of the monitor...

a review is where user itself tests & make observations & give +ve & -ve points
of the product & comes out with a conclusion finally


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 2, 2011)

@DARK KNIGHT, ask for Belkin HDMI cable ~0.5k


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 2, 2011)

a2mn2002 & zangetsu guys there is not a single review of my monitor at any site bcse its a new product so i & u guys have to wait for the first one. if u still interested want to see the review of my monitor than see it on YouTube


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> a2mn2002 & zangetsu guys there is not a single review of my monitor at any site bcse its a new product so i & u guys have to wait for the first one. if u still interested want to see the review of my monitor than see it on YouTube



That we can anyway google...what we actually want is review from u..if at all u r interested in doing it yourself


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 2, 2011)

In my opinion i gave it 9 out of 10 . Its the best product purchased by me at current time.
I didn't find a single hiccup since i purchase this monitor ,product & quality wise  this is 
the best monitor as my concern


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2011)

Next time keep your Caps Lock off. "All caps" is considered offensive on the interweb.


----------

